# Router has sporadic internet connection



## wildernessguy (Nov 3, 2009)

Alright I have been having this problem for a while and I cannot for the life of me figure out what's going on. My knowledge regarding networking is moderate at best. We have a Line Of Sight broadband connection, that when connected directly to a computer seems to work fine. We run that to a Linksys WRT160N wireless router. Every day, we will randomly have limited or no connection to the internet, either partially loading web page or not at all. This problem exists with every program I use that requires access to the web, and it exists on every computer in our network, including one that is connected to the router via LAN. Network connection is always shown as great. I have updated the firmware on the router to the newest release, and I have done multiple hard resets as well as complete power cycles (unplug, shut down everything, restart modem, wait 2 min, restart router, wait two min, restart one computer. This will usually work, but sometimes only for minutes. The computer connected via LAN is a Dell Dimension desktop, and the three computers that may use wifi are all Dell laptops (Studio 1745, and two Inspiron 15s). The problem is definitely seems much more evident with more data-intense web pages (for example myspace). It will happen when only one computer is connected to the internet as well as when multiple computers are connected. I am really out of ideas. Something that my ISPs website suggests is using a UPS Battery Pack, but I have never needed one before and have no experience with those. Any ideas would be helpful. Here are the settings for the router:

Internet Connection Type: Automatic Configuration - DHCP
Host/Domain names: blank
MTU: Auto
IP Address: 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
DHCP Server: Enabled
Start IP Address: 192.168.1.100
Max # of users: 50
IP Address Range: 192.168.1.100 to 149
Client Lease Time: 1 Day (default)
Static DNS 1-3 & WINS: all 0

DDNS & Mac Address Clone: both disabled


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What's the exact make/model of the modem, and who is the ISP?

I'd start by addressing any possible fault with the router, though this sounds more like an ISP or modem issue.


Some things you can try here, listed in the order you should try them.


For wireless connections, remove all the stored wireless profiles and search for networks. You'll have to enter the encryption key again, which is sometimes the issue for connection problems.
For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## wildernessguy (Nov 3, 2009)

I've done all of those except change the wireless channel. Personally I don't think it is the wireless network because the hardwired computer has the same problem. The modem is made by Tranzeo and the ISP is a local L.O.S. broadband provider for rural areas. The problem seems to be nonexistent when the router is bypassed, so I don't think it could be the modem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Time for a new router. :smile:


----------



## wildernessguy (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah I was afraid of that. This one is only like 6 months old. You guys don't have experience with the UPS Battery Packs? My ISP seems to think power disruptions (that apparently happen on some level constantly) might be screwing with this one.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have power interruptions, you clearly DO need a UPS. All my systems, routers, switches, and NAS units are on UPS systems.


----------



## wildernessguy (Nov 3, 2009)

Personally I don't know if I have power disruptions. They are not evident if they exist. I do live in an older ouse, so I suppose there could be power fluctuations causing the problem? Maybe I'll just grab a UPS pack from Amazon and see if that helps first.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's a good idea to have a UPS on the computer and router anyway. :smile:


----------



## wildernessguy (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, UPS Backup didn't work. I emailed my ISP for any last ditch advice, but it looks like I'll be replacing this router. Thanks for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If it's not the power, the router seems to be the logical problem.


----------



## wildernessguy (Nov 3, 2009)

First of all thanks for the help John. In case someone has a similar problem, I decided to post the resolution. To rehash, we have a Line of Sight broadband antenna connected to a Linksys wt160N router, which uses both wired and wireless connections. I was having a very inconsistent connection. What the owner of the ISP did was he turned the antenna into a "bridge", so that IP assigning was done by the router, rather than the antenna. Three days in, and the problem appears corrected.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Interesting, thanks for posting the resolution.


----------

